# Hanalei Bay or Alii Kai - which one would you recommend?



## matbec (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi, all.

I've just received a confirmation to Hanalei Bay Resort (HAN) for Aug 2010. I also have the option of getting a week at Alii Kai (2201). The reviews seem to be all over the place for Hanalei and DH isn't crazy about the lack of air conditioning at Alii Kai. Which one would you choose? 

This will be our first trip to Hawaii and will have 2 teens with us (16 and 13). Any recommendations would be much appreciated. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Nov 30, 2008)

There is no comparison.  Hanalei Bay is like a Hyatt.  Alii Kai is like a Days Inn.  Which do you prefer?


----------



## matbec (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks for the quick response. I wasn't sure what to think, given that some of the reviews seemed to be very critical of the rooms in Hanalei, most of which referred to the hotel rooms. Our confirmation is for a 2BR. I do like the idea of the beach being on-site, which is not the case for Alii Kai. 

I guess we'll keep this one.

Thanks again.


----------



## calgal (Nov 30, 2008)

I am glad a fellow Tugger got that Hanalei Bay week. I was staring at it all morning, even woke my DH up at 6AM to see if he would approve it, but his philosophy is that Hawaii is a winter destination only, to get out of the cold weather. So, no go for us and a great exchange for you! We actually stayed at Hanalei Bay on our honeymoon. It is not beachfront. There is a long walk down (and up) the hillside to get to the beach. It is very nice, though, and the Princeville area is beautiful.


----------



## matbec (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks! 

We've never been and wanted to be able to take the kids, which pretty well restricts our travel to school holiday periods, especially since we wanted to go for at least 2 weeks. 

Not so worried about the units not being beachfront, so long as the distance is walkable, vs having to drive there. The confirmation says that the resort is undergoing extensive renovations, scheduled to be completed by spring 2009. So hopefully any deficiencies noted by previous reviews will have been addressed.

We'll probably try to spend a few days in Honolulu and a few days in Maui as well. Let the planning begin! :whoopie:


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Nov 30, 2008)

BocaBum99 said:


> There is no comparison.  Hanalei Bay is like a Hyatt.  Alii Kai is like a Days Inn.  Which do you prefer?



Provided it's you don't get stuck in the ground level, unrefurbished 2-bedroom unit (which is where exchangers are most likely to wind up).  And if it's a one-bedroom unit at Hanalei you're better off taking Alii Kai.


----------



## matbec (Nov 30, 2008)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Provided it's you don't get stuck in the ground level, unrefurbished 2-bedroom unit (which is where exchangers are most likely to wind up).  And if it's a one-bedroom unit at Hanalei you're better off taking Alii Kai.



Thanks. We have a 2BR confirmed. With the renovations supposed to be completed in early 2009, we're hoping all the problems will have been dealt with by the time we get there in 2010. 

Although ... if I keep reading more bad reviews, I may cancel this exchange tomorrow. So, maybe I'll stop reading now.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Dec 1, 2008)

matbec said:


> Thanks. We have a 2BR confirmed. With the renovations supposed to be completed in early 2009, we're hoping all the problems will have been dealt with by the time we get there in 2010.
> 
> Although ... if I keep reading more bad reviews, I may cancel this exchange tomorrow. So, maybe I'll stop reading now.



Just to be sure I'm clear.  There is one 2-bedroom unit that is ground level has no ocean view. That unit is markedly inferior to all of the other 2-bedroom units, which do have wonderful views.  Incoming exchangers are specifically placed into that unit; if you get a unit other than that one it's most likely because there were more than two exchangers and you were the lucky one who got one of the other units.

Personally, I don't think Hanalei Bay is that desirable without the ocean view.


----------



## matbec (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks for all your comments. We've decided to keep the unit, as it will be our first time in Kauai - first time in Hawaii for that matter - so we figure we'll be spending most of our time outside of the unit. I read in another post that if we could only visit one island, then we should go to Kauai. 

Steve, I've heeded your warning and plan on requesting a unit on the 2nd or 3rd floor, closer to our check-in date (is 2months out too soon or too late?), then crossing my fingers and hope for the best!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Dec 1, 2008)

matbec said:


> Thanks for all your comments. We've decided to keep the unit, as it will be our first time in Kauai - first time in Hawaii for that matter - so we figure we'll be spending most of our time outside of the unit. I read in another post that if we could only visit one island, then we should go to Kauai.
> 
> Steve, I've heeded your warning and plan on requesting a unit on the 2nd or 3rd floor, closer to our check-in date (is 2months out too soon or too late?), then crossing my fingers and hope for the best!



I don't know anything about that aspect of resort operations.  The info in my post is what I picked up one time when we toured the resort, looked at rooms, and inquired about how reservations were handled.  At one time we were very seriously interested in buying a 2-bedroom unit there; made some offers but didn't close any deals.


----------



## Bob P (Dec 1, 2008)

Just back from Hanalei Bay, here are a few pics
http://bobcindy.smugmug.com/gallery/6575502_jpnqu/1/417354170_dLfq6

Was told by the staff that the restaurant will be open in 6-8 weeks 

Bob


----------



## matbec (Dec 1, 2008)

*Terrific photos!*

Bob, those are fantastic pictures! Thanks for sharing. Looks like you were having a great vacation. Were you in a 2BR unit? Are there buildings that are more desirable than others?

Thanks so much.


----------



## alanraycole (Dec 1, 2008)

*Hanalei Bay is my favorite resort in Hawaii!*

The grounds are beautiful and the views are by far the most beautiful from any resort anywhere. Not all two bedrooms have the ideal view... directly over Hanalei Bay, but all but the worst two bedroom unit have better views than any other resort in Hawaii. Most ocean view resorts look directly out at the ocean, so you could say they all offer the same view... ocean waves. Hanalei Bay Resort looks acroos the bay and along the edge of the island when looking straight out with the open ocean to the right and Kauai's tallest mountain to the left. After a rain, waterfalls drape the mountains... the views usually reserved for fantasy!

You can hitch a ride on a golf cart to go up and down the hill to the beach. The beach is one of the most beautiful, but only good for wading because of a broad reef that breaks the waves. Summer brings very calm seas to Kauai's north shore. For waves, you'll have to drive to the other side of the island. It is just the opposite in winter.

There is one building with one bedroom units that has great views, but an exchanger will never get that building. Owners lock that up as soon as the units become available. Many two bedroom units do not share the view described above... many face the mountains with the bay and ocean to the right.

Yes, HBR needs renovation. It went down one notch this year in II's ratings. But, that is not to say it is a dump. It is simply not refined, like a Marriott, for example.


----------



## alanraycole (Dec 1, 2008)

*The waterfall pic...*



Bob P said:


> Just back from Hanalei Bay, here are a few pics
> http://bobcindy.smugmug.com/gallery/6575502_jpnqu/1/417354170_dLfq6
> 
> Was told by the staff that the restaurant will be open in 6-8 weeks
> ...



You tagged the watterfall as "hike," but isn't that the waterfall at the Hanalei Resort pool?


----------



## alanraycole (Dec 1, 2008)

*By the way...*

Alii Kai is a rather plain resort with guranteed non-ocean views. The units are great and, being in Princeville, it is in a great location. But, that is about the limit to the positives. It cannot legitamately be called a resort IMHO.


----------



## Bob P (Dec 1, 2008)

We were in the Ginger building ( one of two) I took a walk around to check out the views of other buildings for future stays.

I would be happy with both ginger, banana ,plumeria or bamboo buildings, top floor as first choice. The palms buildings have views but not of Bali Hi because of the angle they are facing ( i would not refuse them as the still have nice views) You will love it here!

Bob

Bring earplugs if you would like to sleep past 5:00...ROOSTERS!


----------



## matbec (Dec 1, 2008)

I am getting more excited about this trip!  
One more question ... how far in advance should I make the unit request?

And the prospect of roosters at 5am doesn't bother me either


----------



## alanraycole (Dec 1, 2008)

*If you made you request now, the worst that could happen...*

Is that they tell you it is too early. Then they can tell you the earliest you can request.


----------



## matbec (Dec 1, 2008)

alanraycole said:


> Yes, HBR needs renovation. It went down one notch this year in II's ratings. But, that is not to say it is a dump. It is simply not refined, like a Marriott, for example.



Not that worried about older units, as long as they're clean and neat. We stayed at the original west village units at OLCC, pre-renovation, and still loved it enough to buy into it - resale of course (but that's another story)! 

Thanks for your insights.


----------



## matbec (Dec 1, 2008)

alanraycole said:


> Is that they tell you it is too early. Then they can tell you the earliest you can request.



Good idea. I'll call them anyways.

Thanks again.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Dec 2, 2008)

alanraycole said:


> Alii Kai is a rather plain resort with guranteed non-ocean views. The units are great and, being in Princeville, it is in a great location. But, that is about the limit to the positives. It cannot legitamately be called a resort IMHO.



Gee has something changed at Alii Kai--our unit has had an ocean view for the past twenty five years.  Matter of fact some of the units have both ocean views and mountain views.

I'll know for sure on Saturday when we arrive.

What is your definition of a resort?  It certainly doesn't match mine.

Frankly, I don't care what anyone's opinion of Alii Kai is.  We like it better than Embassy Poipu and better than the Maui Schooner.

So there.  

Days Inn--give me a break.  That's about as accurate as calling Hanalei Bay Motel 6.

Sterling


----------



## alanraycole (Dec 2, 2008)

*Sorry, if I misinformed, but...*



Kauai Kid said:


> Gee has something changed at Alii Kai--our unit has had an ocean view for the past twenty five years.  Matter of fact some of the units have both ocean views and mountain views.
> 
> What is your definition of a resort?  It certainly doesn't match mine.Sterling



I have been told on numerous ocassions that there are no ocean view timeshares at Alii Kai. I have been told numerous times that all the ocean view units were wholly owned, not timeshares. If this isn't true, I would definitely like to know the contrary details because the units that do have ocean views have great ocean views... but are they timeshares? I have been told there are no ocean view timeshare by Alii Kai owners... have they been trying to keep the veiws all to themselves? If there are ocean view timeshare units there, how many are there?

As far as my definition of a resort... to me a resort is a place that you would love enjoy as a destination, rather than just a place to slleep and eat. Although the units at Alii Kai are very nice.. I've seen them on a few ocassions... the grounds are very plain. The pool is small and uninspiring and the buildings and parking areas take up most of the grounds... doesn't leave any room for an expansive lush tropical garden setting like at Hanalei Bay Resort.


----------



## GregGH (Dec 2, 2008)

Bob P said:


> Just back from Hanalei Bay, here are a few pics
> http://bobcindy.smugmug.com/gallery/6575502_jpnqu/1/417354170_dLfq6
> 
> Was told by the staff that the restaurant will be open in 6-8 weeks
> Bob


You had a very nice view - a lot of other units are not as spectactular as yours was - Nice Pic's ... we rented from an owner unit in building 9 years ago - it is heaven --I hope the new Mgmt Company do better than the past series ...???

Here is a link to picture of units that might be handy for others ....

http://www.wizardpub.com/kauai/krhanaleibay.html

ps - their travel book is 5 star - highly recommend it

Greg


----------



## philemer (Dec 2, 2008)

To be called a "resort" I'd think it would have to have a full restaurant & bar. I guess it's all in your definition.  JMHO. A lot of nice timeshares don't have a restaurant or bar but I'd still stay there in a heartbeat (like Kahana Falls, Maui Schooner, Kona Hawaiian Resort, Mauna Loa Village, Kona Coast Resort, Bay Club, etc, etc).


----------



## lamb (Dec 4, 2008)

I would personally choose the 2BR HBR unit.


----------



## matbec (Dec 4, 2008)

lamb said:


> I would personally choose the 2BR HBR unit.



Thanks. Any particular reasons why? Just wondering ...

BTW, we're keeping the 2BR HBR and we also booked a week at the Wyndham Kona Hawaiian Village, so we'll definitely be in Hawaii for 2 weeks! :whoopie:

As an added bonus, the check-out/check-in dates coincide so we wouldn't even have to find accomodations in between those 2 weeks.


----------



## lamb (Dec 5, 2008)

matbec said:


> Thanks. Any particular reasons why? Just wondering ...
> 
> BTW, we're keeping the 2BR HBR and we also booked a week at the Wyndham Kona Hawaiian Village, so we'll definitely be in Hawaii for 2 weeks! :whoopie:
> 
> As an added bonus, the check-out/check-in dates coincide so we wouldn't even have to find accomodations in between those 2 weeks.



We own at HBR and looked at other Princeville resorts (including Alii Kai) before purchasing a 2 BR unit at HBR.  The beach access, view and relaxing feel of the resort were key in our choice.  I believe that the problem with HBR has most often been the 1BR units.  I agree with an earlier post that the grounds and pool area are lovely and the view has always been spectacular for us.  We enjoy having access to the beach and the poolside bar at the Princeville Resort. You can call for a golf cart to bring and pick you up from the beach if desired.   

My favorite resorts are Hanalei Bay Resort and Ocho Cascadas (Puerto Vallarta).  Both have lovely bay views and feel like a little slice of paradise when visiting.


----------

